# rock question



## JessiLou (May 31, 2008)

I want to make a fry pile in my tank but ran out of smaller rocks. I do have about 5 million landscape rocks. Just not sure if they will be ok to use. They are man made I believe. They are white and look like a cross between quartz and marble. They are very hard. I tried smashing one on the concrete and couldn't get it to even chip. I soaked them for several hours to see if they changed the water and they didn't. Do you think they would be ok? Sorry if this is a stupid question.


----------



## BrianNFlint (Apr 1, 2007)

i smashed 10-15 lbs of lace rock and use that.


----------



## JessiLou (May 31, 2008)

I didn't mean it to sound like I wanted it to smash. I was just checking to make sure it wasn't too soft. Because it is man made, I wasn't sure if it was ok to use in my tank.


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a friend that uses bricks from the local Hardware store I think he soaks them in a mild bleach solution and then rinses them off real well then puts them in I would say rinse them really good though because ... Bleach ... Probably not good in your tank lol


----------

